# Just look at the size of them - nicaragua maragogype



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got these new ones from Rave. They're about 3 times the size of normal beans. I'm not that fussed about them to be honest but thought they were funny.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, elephant beans, think some other varieties are ridiculously big too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pacamara peaberry beans are also on a similar scale.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought peaberry were really small?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Peaberry in general yes, but the Pacamara beans are larger


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Peaberry in general yes, but the Pacamara beans are larger


Very confusing







Mind you i've only had kenyan peaberrys.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They are smaller as the bean has basically fused together.

The Yemen peaberry is even smaller again


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Indian peaberry beans are huge compared to other peaberrys too


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't suppose that the "paca" in pacamara has anything to do with the root "pachy" as in pachyderm or elephant... does it?


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

sjenner said:


> I don't suppose that the "paca" in pacamara has anything to do with the root "pachy" as in pachyderm or elephant... does it?


Sadly not. The name pacamara comes from the fact that it's cross between *paca*s and *mara*gogype. The name pacas is from the venerable Salvadoran coffee producing family who first grew it (and who also produced the pacamara hybrid).


----------

